# Gun Value



## Mab867 (Feb 4, 2012)

How do I find the value of gun? I have a Winchester model 9422m that I would like to sell, but don't know what the 'real' value of the gun is. I was looking to trade with a neighbor for a good deer rifle, but he was looking to only give me about $200.00 for my gun. I know that my gun is worth a lot more than that. I told him that I don't have any income at this time, and that I would need to be able to sell the gun for around the same amount of money to buy a fairly decent deer rifle. I wouldn't be a to sell my gun for $200...find a gun to buy for $300...because I wouldn't be able to come up with the other $100. I know my gun is actually worth more than or about the same as a fair deer rifle. So, anyway, (the long way around the barn here) where can I find out how much (approx) is my gun worth? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My Gun Traders Guide is an older Twentieth Edition. Page 419 list the Winchester 9422 at $245.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

You may want to check the online auctions; www.auctionarms.com and www.gunbroker.com to see what your model 9422 sells for at auction (not what the sellers are asking).


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman, he said 9422M check the price on the magnum version.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.htm?T ... ster+9422m


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Plainsman, he said 9422M check the price on the magnum version.
> 
> http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.htm?T ... ster+9422m


OOooooh, I missed the m 9422M $295. Check some other sites as suggested because us old geezers screw up. 

Some increase in price, and it sure looks like it on gunsamerica. I once bought a High Standard Military Trophy for $185 and ten years later sold it for $450.

I think I need to update my Gun Traders Guide because the value of that 9422M is way beyond what my book says.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

With Winchesters demise, prices have skyrocketed. Looked at some completed gunbroker auctions. $450-$900, depending on condition.


----------

